# 5600 ford injection pump



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the exact difference in a DPA3342F480 and a DPA3342F411?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

seventyfourci said:


> Can anyone tell me the exact difference in a DPA3342F480 and a DPA3342F411?


 DPA3342F480

- DPA3342F411

69

Best I can do this morning. :lol: 

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Larry, you bad! 

Gotta admit that was my first thought when the question was asked yesterday!  

Answer in real time, go to New Holland parts catalog online, and look for 5600, then follow the breakdowns.

Seventy, please forgive our humor!

HTH, Dave


----------

